# خبر علمي جديد في مجال الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة أرجو نشره



## عضو1 (5 مايو 2008)

بتوفيق من الله عز وجل ثم بجهود جباره تمكننا نحن فريق عمل ثنائي من اختراع جهاز يحول أي مصدر للصوت ءالى طاقة كهربائية ولعدة استخدامات منها شحن ( بطاريات الأجهزة الكهربائية \ وشحن بطارية جميع أنواع الهاتف الجوال ( الموبايل ) وتم تسجيل هذا الأختراع في مكتب البراءات في سوريا ..

نرجوا من الأخوه الأعضاء مساعدتننا على نشر هذا الخبر العلمي الهام وجزاكم الله خير ..


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 مايو 2008)

بارك الله في الجهود المبذولة ................ ألف مبروك 
هل يمكن تطبيقه بشكل مباشر ،؟؟؟
وهل يعمل على مجال كبير للموجات الصوتية أم على مجال محدود ( عالي أم منخفض )؟ 
وكيف تؤثر شدة الصوت في الخرج الكهربائي ؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 مايو 2008)

اخي الكريم أرجوا وضع اثبات أن هذا الاختراع تم تسجيله .... أو أي شيء يثبت أنه تم اعتماده فعلا

أقدر جدا مجهودكم لكن مسؤوليتي أن أتاكد من سلامة كل ما يوضع بالمنتدى لانه بوسع أي شخص أن يدعي

لكن ليس بوسع أي شخص ان يثبت...

شكرا


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (5 مايو 2008)

الاخ الفاضل مشرف الطاقة المتجددة الاخ محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لي سؤال جاء الي عند قراءة تعليقك السابق
بعد ان يثبت هذا المخترع او المدعي او الاخ الفاضل الكريم حقيقة اختراعه ان لم يكن حصل علي براءته حتي الان فكيف يمكن او ما هي الاليات التي تتخيلها لتقديم المساعدة له لنشر فكرته باسمه علي الاقل , ودون ان ينقلها منزوعي الضمير الي مواقع اخري او ربما مجلات وجرائد بعد وضع اسمائهم عليها وقد يحصلون منها علي جوائز
فكيف يمكن للمنتدي مساعدة مثل تلك الحالات ؟ فالمساعدة لهذه الحالة ليست مالية وفقط كما يظن البعض ولكن هناك مساعدة مهمة وهي الاعلان والدعاية ومكافحة السرقة للحقوق الفكرية والتي اعتقد ان من الياتها الترجمة واعادة النشر بلغات اخري والبحث في منتديات اخري بلغات اخري , فانا شخصيا اعلم ان هناك البعض يدخل علي المنتديات العربية ويترجم ويعرض نفس الافكار في منتديات اجنبية فهذه سمة الاقتباس العلمي ( السرقة دون الرجوع او الاشارة للمصدر)
وفقك الله وارجو ان تكون وجهة نظر جديدة ومفيدة للحالات القادمة قبل طلب الاثبات فماذا ساقدم للطرف الاخر نظير هذا الاثبات فان لم يكن هناك تبادل منفعة فلنترك الاثبات لفرضية التطوع الشخصي


----------



## عضو1 (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على موضوع خبر علمي*

الأخوه الأعضاء ومشرفي المنتدى وءالى الأخ محمد الكردي أولا أشكركم على سرعة ردكم على هذا الخبر كل من وجة نظره وثانيا أود القول أنني ومنذ أن أشتركت في هذا المنتدى وهذا الموقع الهام جدا بالنسبة لي حتى أصبحت عضوا فيه ومنذ أكثر من ثلاث سنوات وأنا أشارك في هذا الموقع وءاذا تذكر أخي الكريم محمد أنني ومنذ ثلاث سنوات طرحت هذه الفكرة وهي تحويل الصوت ءالى طاقة كهربائية وتلقت العديد من التعليقات حول هذا الموضوع ومن ضمن هذه التعليقات هو تعليقكم عليه وقلتم أنكم حاولتم اجراء بعض التجارب مع فريق عمل حول هذا الموضوع ولكنكم لم تنجحوا وءاذا رجعت ءالى تاريخ نشر هذا الموضوع فسوف تجدون تعليقكم عليه منذ ثلاث سنوات تقريبا كما أود القول أنني حريص كل الحرص ومن خلال هذا الموقع وغيرها من المواقع أن يكون هناك مصداقية لنشر هذا الخبر وأنا حريص على ذلك كل الحرص وللأمانة العلمية هذا من جانب من جانب آخر أنني ماتعودت أن أنشر خبر أو معلومة دون التأكد التام من مصداقيتها فهذا المشروع والاختراع كان شغلنا الشاغل منذ خمس سنوات حتى تمكننا أخيرا وبتوفيق من الله عز وجل أنا وصديق لي من انجاز وتصنيع جهاز يحول الصوت أيا كان المصدر ءالى طاقة كهربائية ولعدة استخدامات وأهمها ( شحن جميع أنواع بطاريات الجوال \ الموبايل ) والحقيقة لم نكن نصدق أننا استطعنا الحصول على طاقة تكفي بل تزيد أيضا عن الحاجة المطلوبه وأنا قلت أنه تم تسجيل هذا الأختراع في مكتب براءات الأختراع في سوريا ونظرا للأيجراآت الروتينة سوف يخضع اختراعنا هذا ومن قبل المركز ءالى الدراسة وسوف يستغرق هذا الأمر ثلاث ءالى ست شهور وبعدها يتم منحنا ( شهادة براءة اختراع ) رسميا الأختراع حاليا ( تم ايداعه وتسجيله في مكتب براءات الاختراع في سوريا ولدينا مايثبت ذلك هو ( شهادة محضر ايداع رسمي برقم وتاريخ الأيداع ) ومن أجل المصداقية كخبر علمي وانجاز ربما يكون غير مسبوق حرصنا على أن يكون هذا الموقع هو أول من ينشر هذا الخبر وبعيدا عن العقيدات ويكفينا روتين واطالة كما هو الحال في الدوائر الرسمية العربية نرجو أن لاتنتقل هذه العدوة أيضا لهذا الموقع وهذه أمانة علمية نضعها في أعناق كل من يقرأ هذا الخبر أن يساعدنا على نشر هذا الموضوع في جميع مواقع الأنترنت والمنتديات سواء عربية أو أجنبية وهذا حرصا على حقنا في الاختراع وحتى نسد ونغلق الطرق على كل من يدعي أن هو صاحب الاختراع ..

وأخيرا أتوجه بالشكر الجزيل ءالى الأخ أسامة على ما طرحه من خلال تعليقه على الخبر وأتمنى أن تعملوا برأيه ونصيحته ويتم نشر هذا الخبر العلمي \ أما بالنسبة للأخ السائل والعضو المحترم وأجاوب على أسئلته عن الجهاز يلتقط الأصوات أيا كان المصدر سواء ( منخفض \ أو مرتفع ) لقد استتطعنا تحويل هذا الصوت من تيار متناوب ءالى تيار مستمر وبكفائة عالية تمكننا من شحن جميع أجهزة الهاتف الجوال وءاذا ما أخذ هذا الاختراع ورئ النور وتم تبنيه وتصنيعه من قبل الشركات المتخصصة في هذا المجال عند ءاذن يمكننا القول أننا قد غيرنا الكثير وأبصبحت هناك ثورة علمية وطاقة جديدة والذي أعتقد العلماء والكثير من الناس أنها طاقة ضعيفة وغير مجدية اقتصادية وعملية ونحن بنجاحنا هذا واختراعنا قد أثبتنا العكس تماما بعد التصنيع سوف تحل مشكلة الكثير من الأجهزة الكهربائية من خلال هذا الاختراع وخاصة أجهزة ( الهاتف الجوال ) لن تكون هناك مشكلة بعد الآن لكل من يستخدم الهاتف الجوال ءاذا ما توقفت البطارية عن العمل سوف يستطيع مستخدم الهاتف الجوال شحنها من خلال صوته وهو يتحدث أو من خلال أي مصدر للصوت محيط به وبالتالي قد حصلنا على طاقة بديلة حرة مجانية من أي مصدر للصوت وهي الطاقة الأمثل والأنسب لهذه الأجهزة التي أصبحت اليوم الشغل الشاغل لكثير من المستهلكين والشركات المصنعة ومراكز الأبحان في العالم فهو اليوم أكثر الأجهزة مبيعا واستهلاكا وبوجود هذا الرقم هو ( أكثر من نصف مليار شخص حول العالم يستخدمون الهاتف الجوال ) فتخيل أن هذا العدد ربما يعاني من مشكلة كبيرة في الطاقة في حال احتاجة البطارية لعملية شحن ..

أخيرا نقول نحمد الله عز وجل والفضل له أولا واخيرا على أن سخرنا على التوصل لهذا الأختراع الغير مسبوق لتوفير طاقة مجانية لشحن كافة أنواع الأجهزة ومن ضمنها ( بطارية الجوال ) 

أكرر هذا الموضوع أمانة في عنق كل من يقرأه أن يساعدنا على نشره لحفظ الحقوق ..

والله الموفق ..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 مايو 2008)

أخي الكريم شكرا على ردك واتمنى عندما تحصل على شهادة تسجيل الاختراع ان ترفقها

اما عن موضوع التشجيع والاعلان فلا ادري عن ماذا نعلن ؟ فالموضوع اختراع يحول من صوت لطاقة 

لكن الأسئلة :

1) ما شكل الجهاز؟
2) فيما سيستخدم وما تطبيقاته ؟

لانريد تفاصيل جوهرية في تصميم الجهاز لكن نريد تفاصيل تطبيقية لنعرف مستقبل الجهاز واهميته.


----------



## عضو1 (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على موضوع خبر علمي*

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم محمد الكردي مره ثانية أشكركم على ردكم حول هذا الموضوع وبالنسبة لشهادة براءة الأختراع كما قلت سابقا موضوعنا تم تسجله في مركز براءات الأختراع في سوريا وهو قيد الدراسة وعندما نحصل على الشهادة بحول الله سوف يتم عرضها من الموقع 

أما بالنسبة للجهاز تم عمل نموذج تجريبي حي ( وتم تجربة على جميع أجهزة الجوال وتم شحنها ) والحمد لله وللجهاز أيضا عددة استخدامات ممكن لتشغيل الأجهزة الكهربائية وغيرها وعلى نفس المبدأ تحويل ( الصوت ءالى طاقة كهربائية ) أرجو أن تعذرني أخ محمد على عدم ذكر المزيد من التفاصيل عن المشروع حفاظا على حقوقنا ..

كل ما نرجوه هو نشر هذا الخبر مبدئيا ومن خلال المنتديات لحين صدور شهادة برائة الأختراع عندها نتكلم بكل وضوح وشفافية ..

والله الموفق ..


----------



## عضو1 (6 مايو 2008)

انتظروانا قريبا لنشر صور الجهاز أنثناء التجربة ..


----------



## القيادي (6 مايو 2008)

نصيحة لك خيوو احرص على تسجيل اختراعك في مكاتبك براءات اختراع في دول صناعية مثل مكتب الاتحاد الاوروبي او امريكا ولا تحرص على نشر ابتكارك قبل ان تضمن حقوقك الفكرية فالحديث عن ابتكارك في المنتديات او غيرها لا يفيدك في شي بل يضرك ما لم تحصل اولا على ضمان حقوقك الفكرية من عدة مكاتب براءات اختراع دولية وبالتوفيق


----------



## عضو1 (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على موضوع خبر علمي جديد*

السادة الأفضل أعضاء المنتدى والمشرفين نعرض لكم بعض الصور للجهاز أثناء التجربة مع صور للمخترعين نرجوا النشر والله الموفق ..

وترقبوا منا تسجيل فيديو بالصوت والصوره قريبا ..


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (7 مايو 2008)

اخي القيادي
اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حتي يتمكن اي مخترع من حماية ملكيته الفكرية يحتاج الي مال- وقت - مجهود - حرص شديد وفوق كل هذا يحتاج (قوة) لحماية الاختراع وهذه القوة حتي اذا توفر المال والمجهود لا يمكن ان يمتلكها فرد بمفرده . هذا بالطبع اذا تعلق الاختراع بمجال علمي وحيوي مهما كان حجم هذا الاختراع 
وهناك فرق بين ان تخترع نوع جديد من اقلام الروج وان تخترع دهان منزلي عازل للحرارة ومضاد للاحتراق والحشرات وهناك فرق بين كل هذا وان تخترع شيئ في مجال الطاقة او الهندسة الوراثية او الدواء.
والمقصود هو ان هذا الاعلان والذي تنصح بالامتناع عنه حتي الحصول علي البراءة قد يكون راي صحيح في بعض الحالات الا انه ليس صحيح من وجهة نظري في بعض الحالات الاخري لماذا؟
اولا : لان هذا الاعلان ليس المقصود به فعليا الترويج لسلعة او لفكرة ولكن المقصود الحقيقي منه هو طلب الدعم بكل صوره وبحسب الحالة فمن يفتقد التكلفة يطلب التكلفة ومن يفتقد المجهود يطلب المجهود ومن يفتقد التخصص يطلب التخصص ومن يفتقد القوة يطلب القوة وهكذا
ثانيا : هذا الاعلان مهم جدا في الحالات التي تؤثر او من المنتظر تأثيرها علي مجال معين كالطاقة علي سبيل المثال والتي نحتاج كدول وعرب متابعة كل صغيرة وكبيرة وكل تصور تؤثر فيها , فاذا لم يعلن المخترع عن تصوراته وافكاره في مثل هذه المنتديات ووسلئل الاعلام المتاحة فكيف تتصور ان يعلم اي متخذ قرار او اي مهتم بهذا الشأن ( بان في الوطن العربي من هو يتخيل او يتصور انه قادر علي ....)بلا شك لن يتوصل هذا المسؤل لهذه المعلومة المهمة , وفي نفس الوقت فليس متاح لكل البشر في الوطن العربي فرصة عرض افكارهم علي متخصصين ومسؤليين يشاركوهم تصوراتهم فلم نصل الي هذا الحد بعد
ثالثا : كثير من الاختراعات تحتاج الي قوة ودراسة متخصصة بخلاف الدراسة المبدئية للمخترع وقوة الحماية والمحافظة علي السرية والتطوير السري وتعويض المخترع عن ارباح كان من الممكن كسبها اذا عمل منفرد او في الخارج كل هذه الامور لا يمكن توفيرها الا من خلال جهات حكومية واعية ومؤمنة باهمية البحث العلمي صغير وكبير 
واخيرا تأكد يا اخي ان اي معلن هنا او في اي منتدي اخر ما هو الا مستغيث لسبب او لاخر ليس بالافراد كما يتصور البعض وانما مستغيث بالحكومات والمسؤليين , ويتمني او يأمل ان يتعطف عليه مسؤؤل قد يكون دخل خطاء علي موقع علمي مثل هذا ويساله ( ياابني انت بتقول ايه ويشوف معه هذا الموضوع صحيح ام لا وان كان صحيح كيف تستفيد منه الدولة او المجتمع) 
وفي كثير من الاحيان يقع المخترع في يد مسؤل مش عايز دوشة ويقول له خليك في حالك واذا كنت متأكد من النتائج اعمله بنفسك واعرضه بعد كدة علي . ومن ثم يعود المخترع الي حيث بداء بدون حول ولا قوة الي ان يلتقطه مستكشف مواهب من امريكا ويعود الينا بعد كام سنة عالم قد الدنيا والامثلة كثير 

واسف للاطالة بس كان لازم اوضح وجهة نظري في هذه النقطة فكلنا عرب وكلنا وطنيون لحد معين ثم نفقد تلك المواطنة والوطنية تحت ضغط الفشل في تقديم المساعدة للغير وعدم التعاون وانعدام الرؤية المستقبلية


----------



## ahmed_engineer (15 يناير 2009)

كل الكلام ده علشان اختراع بيشحن بطارية الموبايل!!!!!!!!!!!
حرام عليكم تضييع الوقت والجهد ده.
احنا عايزين اختراع يولد طاقة بكميات كبيرة لكى نجد البديل الأمثل لمحطات توليد الكهرباء الحالية الملوثة للبيئة


----------



## ahmed_engineer (15 يناير 2009)

hالسؤال الذى يفرض نفسه بقوة على كل من يطرح اى مجال او طريقة جديدة لتوليد الطاقة والذى يجب على من يطرح الموضوع ان يجد الاجابة الصحيحة له ويقدمها مع الموضوع:
ما هى كمية الطاقة الناتجة من هذا الاختراع؟
هل الطاقة الناتجة تتولد باستمرار ام تنخفض تدريجيا عند حد معين ثم تتوقف؟
فاذا كان الاختراع متوافر به الثلاث عوامل الآتيه فهو يستحق التجربة او النشر :
مصدر نظيف ومتجدد - يولد كمية طاقة كبيرة - الطاقة تتولد باستمرار دون ان تقل
اما اذا نقص احد العوامل فلا تضيعو اوقاتنا به


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 يناير 2009)

عضو1 قال:


> السادة الأفضل أعضاء المنتدى والمشرفين نعرض لكم بعض الصور للجهاز أثناء التجربة مع صور للمخترعين نرجوا النشر والله الموفق ..
> 
> وترقبوا منا تسجيل فيديو بالصوت والصوره قريبا ..





بالتوفيق اخى الكريم

وبالعلم والتجربة تصل للنجاح دائما


وفي انتظار الفديو


----------



## فريدسكيكدة (17 يناير 2009)

أعانك الله


----------



## eng_wella (18 يناير 2009)

بجد ءاختراع موفق و مش قليل أبدا
هيخلصنا من مشاكل ءانقطاع شحن بطارية المحمول فى الأوقات الحرجه
و كمان ممكن يكون خطوة لاكتشاف آخر على نطاق أكبر
و ربنا يوفق و يتم تفعيله


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (26 يناير 2009)

انتمنى ان يكون الخبر صادق وشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر اخى على مجرد التفكير فى الموضوع


----------



## محمدرحال (2 فبراير 2009)

حبيبي اولا انا حاطط على اساس صورة للاختراع 

انا شايف هاي عدة تصليح مسجلات

ثانيا شو الهم يعني في الف دارة جاهزه وبسعر بسيط تشحن الجوال ويوجد بها بيل للانارة كمان

مشكور على الموضوع


----------

